# Domain users cannot access internet suddenly!



## brads (Feb 23, 2009)

I've scoured the forums to find a similar issue, but to no avail.

Here's my issue and what I've done to troubleshoot it thusfar:

SERVER: Win 2003 (PDC)
SERVER2: Win 2003 (File Server)
WORKST: XP Pro
SWITCH: Linksys 2024P 
EXCHANGE: Hosted offsite
Domain
The DNS, WINS and DHCP servers are all listed as the same 1 IPs when I do an ipconfig /all. It was this way before when everything was working fine. I've only been working here a couple months and don't have a handle on configuration yet.

The Issue:
This morning, the internet gradually lost connection. What I mean is, first we couldn't connect via a browser but Exchange was still working. Then Exchange became intermittent and IM and FTP still worked, gradually every connection to the internet went away.

I can connect my laptop (NOT on the domain) _directly _to the switch and access the internet fine. I can _remove _a computer from the domain and it still will not access the internet.

This leads me to believe there is something up with the server. I rebooted the server with no change.

I can tracert and ping to the DNS server just fine from a domain connected workstation. The DNS settings have not changed. I checked the event log and it shows no failures or any changes to the DNS.

NOTE: All users can access all other internal network resources, directories, etc. on the file server.

I'm afraid there's some sort of shenanigans afoot like some malware or something.

Any help is appreciated.
Thank you

*UPDATE*: I stopped and started the DNS server process. It didn't work.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

When you plug the laptop into the switch is it using a different DNS server than the rest of the workstations?


----------



## brads (Feb 23, 2009)

lorjack said:


> When you plug the laptop into the switch is it using a different DNS server than the rest of the workstations?


i was just about to update with that info!

My laptop was indeed configured with the ISP static IP info. I can set any workstation to that IP and it will access, the 'net. But obviously not internal file server resources since it's serving DHCP.

I think I have it narrowed down to DNS issues on the server. The switch should be fine since all users can access the local resources and I know the internet modem (cable modem) works fine as I connected directly to it.

As I said, it seems like a DNS issue. I just can 't figure out what it could be. It was so odd because it happened all at once. Nothing was being done to the server, nothing was updating, rebooting or anything. It was just a typical work day.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok can the server reach the internet?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a link addressing your problem. Scroll down about half way to where it talks about not being able to resolve names externally.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc787724.aspx


----------



## brads (Feb 23, 2009)

No, I cannot access the internet through the server.

I'm not sure if this is correct, but on the monitoring tab of the DNS server properties I ran a "recursive query" which failed.

It also failed when running the nslookup command FROM the server.

However, I can ping the DNS servers from a workstation logged onto the domain but when I run an nslookup from the same workstation I get a *"Can't find server name for address xx.x.x.x: DNS request timed out." Default servers are not available.*

I'm not even sure it's a DNS issue, it seems like it, but at this point...I'm so confused and frustrated.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## brads (Feb 23, 2009)

SIDENOTE: If I pull the firewall out of the network, network users logged onto the domain still cant reach the internet. When I configure the NIC with the ISP network settings, it has to be without the firewall. Is there such a thing as the firewall being _required _in order to access the internet on a domain?

This is why I originally eliminated the firewall as an issue, but maybe it is?

I'm new to this network and sort of filling in, as the old IT guy bailed. It appears the firewall is Linux based.

I rebooted the firewall to no avail.

b


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

As long as the firewall is not the gateway to the internet then no you don't need it. Did you try the solutions in the article?


----------



## brads (Feb 23, 2009)

Just found out that the firewall IS the gateway...to the entire network!

Grrrrr. I finally got ahold of the former IT guy. He's walking me through some stuff.

I'll keep you posted. If he resolves it, we can mark the thread solved. *crosses fingers*

Thanks!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If you do solve it please post the solution


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

sounds like you need to tell the DNS server on your local network to forward requests to the DNS server that your ISP told you. it is somwhere in the DNS server console

let us know if you havnt fixed it


----------

